

Skydeck: unlocking the valuable information hidden in your cell phone bill - pchristensen
http://skydeck.com/blog/announcements/skydeck-is-no-longer-secret/

======
danw
I've got a few invites for the app if anyone wants to try it out. Reply to
this comment with an email address if you'd like one

~~~
fubar
Would love one, thanks!

kdw at spathis dot com

~~~
danw
done

------
zach
They are rockin' with OCaml! Very nice.

<http://skydeck.com/jobs/>

~~~
pchristensen
I wanted to put that in the title but it is limited to 100 chars. On their
blog over the last year they've mentioned some neat looking OCaml tools
they've written (some have been open sourced)

------
andrewparker
I particularly appreciate their approach to data storage and security:
<http://skydeck.com/security/> ... no need to store this server-side where
it's out of the users' control.

------
Tichy
You know you are in trouble if you can no longer remember who you have been
calling?

Seriously, not a problem for me, but I'll admit that there might be people out
there who really talk on the phone a lot, with a different outlook.

------
sant0sk1
reminds me of Xobni for cell phones. Worth a closer look...

------
SwellJoe
I cannot even imagine there being valuable information in my cell phone bill.
But, no one would spend months building a business around the idea if there
was really nothing there, right?

------
mosburger
seems like more of a business application than ordinary consumers?

